# Staubfilter & Co.



## dontrememberme (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern meinen neuen Wasserkühlungs-PC zusammengebaut. Da vor den Gehäuselüftern kein Gehäuseblech mehr ist, habe ich probiert etwas von ner Strumpfhose zu nehmen zu stretchen und als Staubfilter davor zu kleben.  Leider stieg die Wassertemperatur daraufhin unermüdlich an. Der Luftstrom wurde zu stark abgedämpft. Deswegen musste ich die Teile der Strumpfhose wieder abnehmen.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch vor die Lüfter setzen kann, das den Luftstrom möglichst wenig stört und den Staub abhält.

Es gibt ja Blenden, Gitter, die allerdings den Staub nicht wirklich effektiv abhalten, und halt fertige Staubfilter aber weiß jemand wie es da mit den Luftstrom aussieht??


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2010)

Dazu gibts im Forum schon einige Antworten. Selbst jetzt ist auf der ersten Seite unter Luftkühlung ein Thema dazu offen. Sorry, will nicht flamen oder so, aber n bischen gucken hilft oft auch


----------



## dontrememberme (29. Oktober 2010)

hm. also ich hab da genau nur eine vll brauchtbare Info gefunden. Das man Polyestergewebe als Meterware im Textilhandel kaufen kann.

Ansonsten sind noch alle meine Frage offen. Z.B. wie viel grober ist das Material von der einem gekauften Filter im Vergleich nu ner gestretchen Strumphose. Denn wiegesagt die Nylons sind viel zu engmaschig. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas in einer Wasserkühlung? Ansonsten würde mir nur spontan Fliegengitter einfallen. Aber selbst da weiß ich nicht wie der Luftdurchsatz sein soll. Und hier im Forum konnte ich zum Thema Luftdurchsatz der Materialien absolut NULL verwertbare Info finden.

Brauche noch immer Hilfe


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Oktober 2010)

Aus eigener erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass die filter es nicht bringen, der feine staub kommt noch immer durch, selbst bei nylons und deren effekt hast du ja schon beobachten können
Besser ist es den pc alle paar monate zu putzen, am besten mit druckluft, nem staubsauger und nem pinsel


----------



## alm0st (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ein Staubfilter der zu 100% den Staub draußen hält aber zu 0% den Airflow mindert, wirst du nicht finden. Umso besser du den Staub filtern möchtest, desto mehr Airflow wirst du wohl oder übel einbusen.

Ich persönlich würde solche Filter empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120mm - black/black

Diese sind relativ engmaschig und halten den Staub gut fern, ohne dass du dabei viel Airflow verlierst. Dafür wirst du diese Filter sicherlich 1 mal die Woche säubern müssen damit sie nicht verstopfen.


----------



## Own3r (29. Oktober 2010)

Staubfilter bringen schon etwas, denn sie halten den grpßen Staub fern. Nur der feine kann durchkommen. Der Airflow wird nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Mr.joker (30. Oktober 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> ... einbusen. ...




Dass zumindest feinmaschige Staubfilter wie der von R.e.A.c.T. bereits empfohlene etwas bringen, sieht man ja dann, wenn man sie reinigt! Also wenn ich bei meinem Filter unter dem Netzteil zwei Wochen warte, hängt da schon einiges drin.
Natürlich geht der ganz feine Staub durch.

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass wohl jedes Gehäuse (mehr oder weniger) viele Löcher und Undichtigkeiten jenseits der eigentlichen Öffnungen hat. Wenn man mal genau hinschaut, gibt es da viele kleine Löchlein in der Front und/oder am Boden und oft auch Schlitze neben den Öffnungen für die Luftfilter, wo dann die Luft doch ungefiltert durch kommt. So erklärt sich, warum so manches Gehäuse von innen - trotz Staubfilter - verdreckter ist, als es eigentlich sein sollte!
Ich hab bei mir alle ungewollten Öffnungen fein säuberlich abgeklebt.

Fliegengitter bringt meiner Meinung nach kaum was, weil zu grobmaschig und von der Gewebestruktur her zu dick.
Wenn, dann Pollengitter, weil feinmaschiger. Ist aber im Grunde auch ungeeignet, weil zu dick von der Gewebestruktur, sprich, die Materialfasern an sich sind einfach zu dick, blockieren zuviel Luft.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Oktober 2010)

Mr.joker schrieb:


> Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass wohl jedes Gehäuse (mehr oder weniger) viele Löcher und Undichtigkeiten jenseits der eigentlichen Öffnungen hat.



Das stimmt.Wenn man allerdings einen Überduck im Gehäuse erzeugt(also mehr Lüfter reinblasend als rausblasend)dann kann man diese Öffnungen eigentlich vernachlässigen.


----------



## Mr.joker (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, nur dann hast du evtl. das Problem mit den sog. Hotspots. Ist natürlich sehr Gehäuse- und Komponentenabhängig. Evtl. könnte die Luft durch das "Eindrücken" irgendwo zwischen die Komponenten oder in Ecken gedrückt werden und sich stauen. 
Ich denke auch, es ist effektiver und zielgerichteter, die Luft direkt an den Hitzequellen abzuziehen, als eher "ungerichtet" Luft einzupumpen.
Natürlich kann man auch Überdruck und gezieltes Abziehen kombinieren. Das erfordert aber einen höheren Aufwand, bzw. den Einsatz von mehr Lüftern. Zumindest für Silent-Systeme ist das wohl eher schlecht.


----------



## dontrememberme (1. November 2010)

Ja also das mit den Luftdruckreinigen ist eigentlich auch ne gute Idee für zwischendurch. Ansonsten werde ich mir vll mal sonen Fertigfilter zulegen und schauen wie er sich so schlägt, oder irgendwas vergleichbares wenn ich mal drauf stoße. Wobei 8 € für eine schon recht heftig ist. Ich bräuchte 5 davon. 

Den Airflow habe ich für mein Gehäuse optimiert und andere Luftdurchlässe habe ich auch nicht wirklich, alles abgeklebt etc. Daher sollte ich den Zuwachs an Staub dann auch kontrollieren können und den Effekt auf Dauer beurteilen können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Man könnte es auch mal mit Filtermatten von Dunstabzugshauben versuchen, oder mit grobporigen Schaumstoffmatten. DIe werden ja meist sogar Filter für die Meshgitter wie zb in der Gehäusefront verwendet.


----------



## Chrombacher (3. November 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde solche Filter empfehlen:
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120mm - black/black



Bekommt man da nun einen oder zwei Filter?
Den Filter werde ich von unten am Gehäuse befestigen.

Welchen Filter würdest du für die Gehäusefront empfehlen, schwanke da zwischen der Filterkassette aus Kunststoff für 120x120mm Lüfter, den Silverstone 120mm Fan Grill und Filter Kit und den 
Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black.


----------

